

Ask HN: What are some startups you actually use and respect? - lowglow

I&#x27;m curious if there are really great startups we&#x27;re overlooking out there.
======
GFischer
I used Survata to validate some hypothesis about a potential startup (I'm
based in Uruguay and wanted U.S. data, customer discovery isn't that easy at a
distance!).

[http://survata.com/](http://survata.com/)

They definitely overdelivered :) I'm a satisfied customer and probably will
use them again if I need U.S. data again.

------
rabidonrails
We use Papertrail ([http://papertrailapp.com](http://papertrailapp.com)) and
it's been invaluable.

